# Sm-90



## massproducer (May 27, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you fellow hydro growers have used SM-90?  It looks like a wonderful product to have around.  

I wanted to know how you found it reacts in your rez?  Is it stable or does it cause flucuations?

What is its PPM value?

Thanks to any and all who respond.


----------



## massproducer (May 27, 2008)

The only real negitive i can see, but for me it is a real negitive is that it inhibits all bacterial growth, which would include beneficials, but it seems to be way, way easier on benificals then H202


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 28, 2008)

sm90 is really great stuff. ive used it for about 2 years now.

i dont like it in my feed lines, its too thick. but in dwc or ebb n flow it works great.

its absolutly great for treating gnats and any kind of unhealthy roots, it seems to bring in that o2 and increase general intake all around (lol just about what it says it does  )

i use 2 ml per gallon when i use it. i only use it about 2-3 times during the whole season, it helps to kinda just clean everything up, great the last couple weeks of flowering too, all great in general. 

its not soluable salts so you cant accuratly read it in ppm. just stick with 1-2 ml a gallon. it will wreck ur air stones eventually. but air stones never last more than a season or 2 anyways so. 

definetely recomend using it

also, it has a mellow lemony scent, so it just kinda freshens up the whole grow room


----------



## massproducer (May 28, 2008)

excellent Ob1, you have me sold...I mean I was kind of already sold but now I am going to pick some up for sure.  I don't really have any problems right now, but you never know, summer is coming on fast.  I wouldn't mind giving them a shot just as a preventative measure.

Thanks for the info


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 28, 2008)

no problem hope it works out for ya goodluck


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 8, 2008)

If you look closely on the label on the middle of the target  there is a spider mite,Ive used sm-90 and it has never let me down when it comes to mites but mites sooner or later grow an immunity ......


----------

